

New data suggest the Chinese economy is bigger than previously thought - mblakele
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21601568-new-data-suggest-chinese-economy-bigger-previously-thought-dragon

======
mblakele
The article is fine, but what I really like is the chart. Excellent
visualization of GDP vs GDPPP.

